# what do use think



## airenglandfix (Oct 22, 2005)

what sort of models shoud i get airfix or revell


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I believe it's spelt "Youse" 

I think betweenAirfix and Revell it's a 50-50 choice. the "average" kit for both of them is about the same quality. But Revell has better "good" kits than Airfix, IMHO. Like, when Revell does something good, they do it REALLY good.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Airfix has some good models but some of the new mold Revell kits are superb and are worth getting.

agentsmith


----------



## pilotman (Oct 3, 2005)

Why stay stuck on revell or airfix.
For better quality and range of subject matter try a hasegawa or tamiya.
For top of the line go Trumpeter, expensive and a little harder to find but worth the effort.
most of all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

dont youse mean two yoots (my cousin vinnie)


----------

